# 8hp Ariens twin stick with teardrop bucket



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I recently picked up this older ariens twin twin stick . After reading the ariens 60's 70's history pages it appears that this machine might be an ugly duckling as it has 10,000 style teardrop bucket and has different model and serial numbers on it. I wonder if this machine was assembled at factory or at dealer since numbers are different. Im guessing year is 78 or 79. 



Bucket is 924028 sn 023602
tractor is 924026 sn 016596


tec motor hm80-155128C sn 6216D


Machine seems to have been well cared for I purchased it runningon ebay and did some work . Ended up putting new carb on it as lead ball plugs were mia in carb. Had to free up differntial lock knob, locktight loose starter bolts. friction disk look great. I lubed and adjusted drive chains. Lubed auger shafts which were not seized on shaft. adjusted skids and scraper, changed gearbox oil. Paint appears to be all origianl



I really like the differential feature make it very easy to move. Never used one with a diff before. only way Id ever want it now.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Here are pics


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Both the bucket and tractor serials translate to 1977. Could have very easily been sold that way new. Both my earlier 1970's have different bucket vs tractor model #'s.

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page7.html


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

1977 was a good year. I've used machine once with wet snow and worked ok. I thought top rpm was a bit low maybe due to gov spring being old. I read that these tecs like to throw rods if over revved. What rpm do you recommend is a good compromise for power and longevity.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks good! 

I've had to scrounge parts from several machines to have a twin-stick with the teardrop bucket. Add a taller chute and an impeller kit and that thing will be in business for years to come.

I'd also invest in newer tires like the Snow Hogs or X-tracs (or chains, even).


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

With the snow we get here in chicagoland and my small driveway its over kill . I'll probably sell this machine and go back to using my toro 2000e suzuki


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats the correct bucket for an early 924000 series.
they had that bucket style from 1974 to 1978.


Scot


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Your Engine's birthday is August 3, 1976 made on line D @ Tecumseh!
Made just in time for 77 Line up.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Usually it's 3600 rpm from what I understand.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I have that machine and the 32 inch one as well....one of the best Ariens ever made.....


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

So the tec sn is really when it was made . So all engines made on that day and line have the same sn


----------



## Seaweed (Jan 18, 2016)

I like that chute/swivel arrangement. Looks like it would work well under the Predator on my '70 project.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice looking machine! Very similar to my 924016 which has the same 8hp tractor and a 32" teardrop bucket. I'd strongly recommend chains or new tires with a more aggressive tread. With the differential unlocked it is a LOT easier to turn the machine around at the end of the driveway but with the stock turf tires if one wheel slips it can't even climb up the sloped curb. Also highly recommend a rubber impeller kit as it makes it throw the snow so much better.


----------



## sewman (Aug 12, 2018)

Great machine you have there!
I know about these Tec's throwing rods,they run smoother than a Briggs,one time I changed to oil in a push mower,started it up after making sure it had enough oil in it ,left it warmup & bam it slowy came to a stop because of a thrown rod.I now have 2)32" 924044 w/Tec's on them


----------

